# Student's Prayer by John Knox



## CharlieJ (Jul 31, 2009)

A Prayer To Be Said of the Childe, Before He Studie His Lesson

Out of the 119th Psalme. - Wherein shal the Child addresse his way? in guiding himselfe according to thy worde. Open myne eyes, and I shal knowe the merveiles of they Law. Give me understanding, and I shal kepe thy Law, yea I shal kepe it with mine whole heart. 
Lord, which art the fountaine of all wisedome and knowledge, seeing it hath pleased thee to give me the meane to be taught in my youth, for to learne to guide me godly and honestly all the course of my life; it may also please thee to lighten myne understanding (the which of it selfe is blinde), that it may comprehend and receive that doctrine and learning which shalbe taught me: it may please thee to strengthen my memorie to kepe it well; it my please thee also to dispose myne hearte willinglie to receive it with suche desire as apperteineth, so that by myne ingratitude, the occasion which thou givest me, be not lost. That I may thus do, it may please thee to powre upon me thyne Holie Sprit, the Sprit, I say, of all understanding, trueth, judgment, wisdome, and learning, the which may make me able so to profite, that the paines that shalbe taken in teaching me be not in vaine. And to what studie so ever I apply my selfe, make me, O Lord, to addresse it unto the right end: that is, to know thee in our Lord Jesus Christ, that I may have ful trust of salvation in thy grace, and to serve thee uprightly according to thy pleasure, so that whatsoever I learne, it may be unto me as an instrument to help me thereunto.
And seeing thou dost promise to give wisdome to the lytle and humble ones, and to confounde the proude in the vanitie of their wits, and lykewise to make thy selfe knowen to them that be of an upright heart, and also to blynde the ungodly and wicked; I beseech thee to facion me unto true humilitie, so that I may be taught first to be obedient unto thee, and next unto my superiors, that thou hast appointed over me: further that it may please thee to dispose mine heart unfeinedly to seke thee, and to forsake all evil and filthie lustes of the flesh: And that in this sorte, I may now prepare my selfe to serve thee once in that estate which it shal please thee to appoint for me, when I shal come to age.


----------

